
“A Nice Morning Drive” (1973 Short Story That Inspired Rush's “Red Barchetta”) - DrScump
http://www.mgexp.com/article/nice-drive.html
======
DrScump
A scan of the original R&T printing here:

[https://www.scribd.com/doc/33762958/A-Nice-Morning-
Drive](https://www.scribd.com/doc/33762958/A-Nice-Morning-Drive)

